# NEW SURVIVOR STARTS TONIGHT



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am sitting here listening to the new Lenny Kravitz cd, and it reminded me that the new survivor starts tonight. Lenny's new song "Bring it on" in the theme song on the commerical.

I know there are other Survivor fans on the forum. It's Favs vs Fans this time around.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I didnt realize Johny Fairplay was such a Survivor 'Fav'.. lol.. They should have done fans vs. aholes.. lol
How come Richard Hatch was not invited?? Is he still doing time??

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure about Richard. I guess Johnny Fairplay got his teeth fixed for the show after getting them knocked out.ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love Survivor but I kind of lost it in the last one, I didn’t find it to be that good. This one sounds like it should be good, as much as I hate Johnny Fairplay I cant wait to see what he is up to this time around. I bet he gets the boot real quick.
I would have loved to see Stephenie from Survivor Palau come back.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This one should be very interesting! Big Brother starts next week too!! I guess there's something to be said for the writers' strike. Although I do miss my Ugly Betty and Dirty Sexy Money...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhhhh~ We LOVE Survivor here...esp my 10 year old! eace:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ack, Big Brother. One of our other reality show guilty pleasures. LOVE that show! Although Evil Dick about ruined it for me last season. I wish they'd bring Dr. Will back each season..sigh 

Katie, my 9 yr old loves Survivor, too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Survivor is one of my favorites also. Never missed one. I really really love Amazing Race and am always sorry to see it end. I would love for my DD and me to do the Race.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am ready for Survivor as well....could do without Johny Fairplay though....he will put a spin on it I am sure... i agree i liked staphanie as well.....oh well we shall see.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe Johnny Fairplay will be the first to go.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh for some reason i doubt it...but hey ya never know....although no one will trust him that is for sure....the one that does needs to be voted off for stupidty to trust him...sorry


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Johnny is gone.........


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I was bummed. I was looking forward to his entertainment, I mean crazy stories.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am on west coast time and I read the posting of Johnny Fairplay getting voted off before he was voted off on the show. If I really need to know who gets voted off before the end of the show....I can get on here:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am bumed Johnny is gone also, he already had our minds going about his pregnate girlfriend.. Oh well.

I still like James, not sure how I will feel towards the end but I was sad when he left the last one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I forgot to put the new season on Tivo, but I saw that Johnny Fairplay was gone on this thread before I would have even been able to watch it. LOL!

Lynn, where do you live? I have completely forgotten and you don't have that option showing in your profile.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you guys catch Fairplay's speech at tribal council? I rewound my tivo a couple of times to make sure i heard it right....he's naming his baby girl Piper...that's my daughter's name! How on earth could Johnny Fairplay and I pick the same names for our kids?? lol. 

Possibly two of the best survivor players (in terms of athletic ability), James and Ozzy, are gonna mess up their game by screwing around with those girls. If they don't get into game mode soon, I see the "Fans" walking out of every challenge with immunity.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:sorry::sorry::sorry: Lynn, I thought you were 3 hours behind us I didn't post until what I thought was after the show had aired on the West coast. It will not happen again I promise.eace:eace:eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was kinda of glad and surprised as well....we shall see if it is true when Piper is at the finale??? Who knows!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Lynn, where do you live? I have completely forgotten and you don't have that option showing in your profile.


Kimberly,
I live in southeastern Washington along the Columbia River. I need to put it in my profile. There is not alot of us on the forum from Washington.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> :sorry::sorry::sorry: Lynn, I thought you were 3 hours behind us I didn't post until what I thought was after the show had aired on the West coast. It will not happen again I promise.eace:eace:eace:


Sandi,
No problem, dont worry about it. I thought it was funny....my DH and I was watching it and I was on the forum and watching tv. I looked up at him and told him it was Johnny Fairplay:biggrin1: he thought it was funny.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love survivor and am glad that JFP is gone. He irritated me so much the first time around. I really miss some of the true "favs" from the earlier seasons. There are a few I like but I wouldn't consider a lot of them"favs".


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lynn said:


> Kimberly,
> I live in southeastern Washington along the Columbia River. I need to put it in my profile. There is not alot of us on the forum from Washington.


Oh yes, please put it in your profile, if you don't mind it there. I keep thinking you are much farther east, but you're one of us!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I caught the tail end of the show....I'm a survivor fan as well. I didn't recognise any of them as being my favs---I was hoping for Rupert...I loved him. Was shocked to see Johnny Fairplay---one of the most rotten guys,besides Boston Rob--I've ever seen on the show.uke:

:clap2: I was thrilled he left-though it seemed he volunteered to go--must of just needed a little money by showing up!ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm thinking when they say "favs", it's not just ones you loved. But, maybe ones you loved to hate?? Some of them I can't even remember. Like that Amy chick?? I think it's probably not all that easy to get those folks to come back.
I also think JFP never intended to stay long. PG girlfriend and all. Why risk being away in case something happened. He's not hurting for money, I'm sure. I know he's not a big celebrity, but I'd think he was doing ok with all the things he's into. Not to mention his girlfriend is a model (One of America's Next Top Model contestants).
I think he went to boost the show's interest. Everyone was buzzing about him being on, even if they hated him. They wanted to watch..like a train wreck.

Oh, and they had their baby Jan 16, Piper Addison.


----------

